
Javascript Calendars for Lazy Webmasters - nreece
http://www.javascript-examples.com/javascript-calendars/
======
jawngee
_ring_

 _ring_

"Hello? Yes, I understand. Yes, I will tell him."

 _click_

That was 1996 calling. Apparently they've been looking for that word
"webmaster" and would like it back.

I'm just the messenger...

------
sc
<http://stephencelis.com/projects/timeframe>

------
bprater
Lazy?! How about 'efficient'?

------
snprbob86
I went looking for a decent cross-browser calendar control a few months ago.
Unfortunately, I couldn't find any that remotely fit my needs.

First, most of these are "date pickers" aka "date drop downs" instead of full
blown calendars. Second, I need a lot of customization. For example, I want to
be able to display a weekly calendar without dates. Or a monthly-style
calendar which shows the current and next 3 weeks instead of named months. It
needs to be skinnable to match my site as well as provide hooks for high level
events like day-clicked. Ideally, I'd like both a server-side Python API for
generating calendar HTML and a client Javascript API for manipulating an
existing calendar. I know that's a tall order, but I couldn't find anything
even close to that.

Rolling my own was difficult and time consuming. Luckily, I only needed
prototype quality for now.

------
mjnaus
It looks like they copied the content from a post on Smashing Magazine from
last year: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/10/23/online-
calendars-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/10/23/online-calendars-
and-date-pickers/)

------
halo
These will all be made largely redundant in the coming years as HTML5 contains
an input type for dates which will allow the browser to deal with the problem.

